# The Gulf Coast Fishing Connection rocks



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

after a long longtime i can finally log on here agaion. i have also found the new forum, GCFC - man that thing zings. maybe this place will work better, cause for some reason, i have not been able to do so, after following the instructions, time and time again.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I continuously have to delete all cookies and type in the URL instead of using any shortcuts or favorites. Also have to wait until the message at the bottom quits with the "(http:\\waiting on....."). I guess it is trying to load up the banners. Hope this helps.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree. www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.comis on fire right now. No login issues and the sight is super fast. There is even a thread on the PFF that can possibly answer some of your questions. It's not the 12000 members of the PFF but it is growing.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Actually the newGCFCforum is now used by many who can no longer log on to the PFF.*

*Several have gotten in touch with me over there, and have said they could not get on here to contact peopleabout the up coming Hargreaves. *

*So we have been communicating over there,by PM, since they can no longer log on and PM here.*

*The Gulf Coast Fishing Connection forum does have allot of cool features,but the most important one to many right now, is the ablilty to communicate once again withfriends they lost contact with during the sale and changes here on the PFF.*


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I?m using both, thanks to Choppedliver for the new forum.</p>


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I am another that is using both even though I can logon here fine... 

Brent


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

ive been staying logged in both as well and bounce between them but i havent been having any problems on here since the week after the changeover to instantasp format other than the occasional operation aborted. ive even been able to use both on my droid like i am now....dang fonts just too small without reading glasses


----------



## Moving Expense (Dec 12, 2008)

I am also using both. The gulf coast fishing connection is very fast and very user friendly.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I can only use this one at work, the other one is blocked by my work's POS proxy!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Bump for GCFC,,


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I can only log in from one single computer right now. That is one out of four, if you count my Verizon Droid phone. 

Sad thing is that my Droid will log in on PFF, but when I go to type a response, it will not enter text into the response box, no matter what I try, so it is as useless as teats on a boar hog.

I have already posted on the tech section about it, and nothing has been done. I love the old PFF. I won't lie to you, the new one is a major headache.

If you need to reach me, *<span style="text-decoration: underline;">please PM me on GCFC*. I can open it on every single computer and my Droid. I spend alot of time on my Droid just surfing the site without any trouble.


----------



## fish baiter (Jul 16, 2009)

I have been using the GCFC and it is simply awesome. The administrator has gone to great lengths to make it user friendly and it rocks. You have to see the emotion icons to believe it


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 255);"><span style="font-weight: bold;">Same here--back and 4th.


And I will HAVE a GCFC flag next week.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Yep! All the cool kids are already there.

<a href="http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum.php">http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum.php</a>


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Good to meet you the other night Dave, enjoy the flag!


----------

